# 40 Breeder Rack



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Double check the rack measurement to be sure that the tank will fit in between the rack uprights. Depending on the tank brand, the tank is probably longer than 36", at least in my experience. My 30B's are 36 1/4" long x 18 1/4" wide but shorter than the 40B.

If you will be running multiple tanks, air driven sponge filters are a viable alternative to canisters or power filters.


----------



## 1better (May 29, 2011)

My 40b that I bought during the last $1/gallon sale measures 36 1/8" long x 16 7/8" tall x 18 1/4" deep. I believe the plastic trim around the bottom is ~0.5" wide. Thats all that would be in contact with your shelf.

I would verify the capacities of the shelf. I looked earlier at some of the shelves at lowes and some of them are more than sufficient. But keep in mind the full weight of the tank will be around the 500 lbs range.

Plan where the tank and shelf will be located within your house. Ground level vs upper level, floor joists direction, load bearing wall, etc. Make sure it is located in a safe location.

I plan on using an Eheim 2215, which I hope will be sufficient. I have not set it up yet, so cannot give you personal feedback on that yet. I'm not sure how they compare to Sunsun filters.

I've got a glass lid for mine and will be planning on either Finnex Ray 2 LED or 36" T5HO lighting. Have yet to decide which way to go.

Just a few things to consider.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

hrm. I'll have to check that out. There's a Lowes on my way home.. I'll stop and check.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know how safe it is to having your 40b sitting on the metal lip... Thats about over 400lb water/tank/and whatever sitting on the metal lip..

I would just plywood to replace it. Better safe then sorry...

Also... look into Odyssea Canister Filter. I have a cfs700 on my 40b and its has great flow plus a built UV light. A cfs500 (smaller one) would be perfect.
Lastly a eheim 2215 definitely will not cut it for a 40b. I have a 2217 on my 40b and it doesnt do anything. 
Now I have a cfs700 on it and it has like 3-4x the flow of the 2217 haha at half the price!

hope that helps!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

h4n said:


> I don't know how safe it is to having your 40b sitting on the metal lip... Thats about over 400lb water/tank/and whatever sitting on the metal lip..
> 
> I would just plywood to replace it. Better safe then sorry...


I'm not sure I understand the unease here.. IIRC the 40B sits on the bottom trim and not on the bottom glass. If I were to add plywood what would that do?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

0live said:


> I'm not sure I understand the unease here.. IIRC the 40B sits on the bottom trim and not on the bottom glass. If I were to add plywood what would that do?


Ya I guess misunderstood it.

Ya should work..give it a shot 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Like a glove


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Welp, glad to see u pull the trigger on this. I'll be subscribing and eagerly waiting for updates!!! I have the sun/ sun and love it. I made a DIY 44" spray bar the length of the tank and the flow is exceptional yet not to strong. U could do a sump as plumb both tanks together and that would save on cost. 1 heater and one pump, and it all runs on same water. Just an idea. DIY Joey on YouTube. Hahaha


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Welp, glad to see u pull the trigger on this. I'll be subscribing and eagerly waiting for updates!!! I have the sun/ sun and love it. I made a DIY 44" spray bar the length of the tank and the flow is exceptional yet not to strong. U could do a sump as plumb both tanks together and that would save on cost. 1 heater and one pump, and it all runs on same water. Just an idea. DIY Joey on YouTube. Hahaha


I was thinking about doing a sump.. Not sure what I'll do and I'm in no rush really.

I have the other half of this thing still and could get a total of 4 40s on the two racks.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I could also get some glass cut and partition one or two for breeding projects.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

If u did 2-40s with a 20 gallon sump u could use one heater and one return pump. Gudgeon breeder project???


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Well I still have a whole other rack to work with. I might do a rack of divided 40s on the next $/gal sale and keep this one as two whole 40s.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I like that rack. How much weight is it rates for?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

1000lbs per shelf

Got it from lowes


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice. Definetly strong


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

That looks perfect. I thought it was a tank stand when I fist saw the picture. Do you know what the exact model number is on that rack? I want to be sure if I get one, it has the closest dimensions to that one. Oh yeah, and is your tank the tetra 40B or the aqueon 40B?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Item #: 319466 | Model #: MR3618BLKLB


----------



## 1better (May 29, 2011)

Very nice! Looks like it was meant to be lol.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

0live said:


> Item #: 319466 | Model #: MR3618BLKLB


Thanks, you are awesome!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> Thanks, you are awesome!


I failed to see the other question there so lets tone down the accolades a bit.. It's the tetra tank. I think I spotted an aquaeon I think, but its doubtful they were at sale price since they were in a different section, didn't have giant $/gal stickers on them, and the staff mentioned they only had 3 40b's left if I was buying that one (from a pallet of 4)


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

0live said:


> I failed to see the other question there so lets tone down the accolades a bit.. It's the tetra tank. I think I spotted an aquaeon I think, but its doubtful they were at sale price since they were in a different section, didn't have giant $/gal stickers on them, and the staff mentioned they only had 3 40b's left if I was buying that one (from a pallet of 4)


HA, I edited that question in after, so you may not have seen it. My petco sells both at the same sale price. I will have to check next time I'm there to see if they are the same exact size. Your still awesome roud: I searched for a stand for my 40B for 2 months before I ended up just making one. You just made a lot of future 40B owners really happy.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone else did it first. I came across a thread when researching the stand.. Let me see if I can find it.. Kinda impressive.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33927

(I'm impressed I found it that quick, Since I originally came across the thread at work!)


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW , I like this !!!!!!


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

0live said:


> Someone else did it first. I came across a thread when researching the stand.. Let me see if I can find it.. Kinda impressive.
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33927
> 
> (I'm impressed I found it that quick, Since I originally came across the thread at work!)


That is a nice setup. I guess I need to start exploring other websites more often. I think your way is better for getting the most use out of the rack. 4 tanks instead of just 2. The only thing is mounting the lights for the top tanks if you don't use an aquarium specific fixture. I can't wait to see how this turns out.....no pressure.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> That is a nice setup. I guess I need to start exploring other websites more often. I think your way is better for getting the most use out of the rack. 4 tanks instead of just 2. The only thing is mounting the lights for the top tanks if you don't use an aquarium specific fixture. I can't wait to see how this turns out.....no pressure.


Yeah, I might do shop lights on the bottom, but there aren't 36" shop lights.. I could do staggered 24" lights.. 

The first thing is figuring out what is being housed where. Priority is given to my peacock gudgeons who have spawned and I should be expecting fry by the weekend. They're going to need a grow out tank pretty soon...

Then I want killies.. And electric blue rams.. And farowella's (not together, but in that order)


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

You may want to use sponge filters for the grow out tanks. It will be cheaper. One thing about the 40b is you need a lot of flow if you plan on planting it. I use 2 canisters with the outputs placed opposite each other to prevent dead spots. You may want to look into getting 2 canisters or a canister and a power head, if you do a planted tank.
As for the lights, if you don't mind building things (It looks like you don't mind at all) I can send you a link to a cool lighting build. I would post the link, but its on a forum that's meant for growing other "plants". I am going to be making one soon to replace my horrible lighting setup. Ugly but it works.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Pm me the link.. I'm all for the build.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd be interested to check that link out to


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

HI 0live,
[STRIKE]
just one question. were you able to slide the lower tank onto the shelf from either the sides or the front or did it have to be slid onto the shelf from above? I'm just looking at the dimensions and it seems that once the lower tank is in, its in for good unless the tank in the upper tank is torn down and removed to replace the lower one.[/STRIKE]

nevermind, followed an earlier link above and got my answer. tanks must be built into the stand.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to chime in and thank everyone for this thread. i had been planning to build a rack, then go three tiers but the challenge was of course being a solo project with narrow stairs to be negotiated once built so this rack will certainly help circumvent many of my immediate challanges while recooping my time. Great info on this thread and through the referenced link on the catfish site. much obliged!
Al


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like that Lowe's rack. Fairly clean look. I will still do a diy stand for my (4) 40g breeders for the customizable factor. I was going to run (4) separate pumps but after reading this I will consider ditching the individual 10g sumps by using a 20g or 30g common sump for 2 tanks. It will definitely save on electricity. I plan to run my tanks primarily as aquascapes with perhaps a single species inhabitant setup so sharing water shouldn't be much of a problem now that I think about it. Plus by then I will have a quarantine tank running.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

How are the shelf supports attached to the uprights?

It looks like the fit is pretty great, I just tend to be a bit on the cautious side, and always overbuild my stands.


----------



## dwall174 (May 1, 2008)

0live said:


> My plan is to get one of the 72x36x18 racks from lowes and set it up like a workbench.





0live said:


> Like a glove
> 
> View attachment 168697


Thanks for the info. 
I recently tore down my saltwater set-up & I'm looking to set-up a planted tank system. 

Doug


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I forgot to ask but mentioning the Petco $1 sale, its not going on right now is it. If not, does anyone know when the next one is coming. I would love to get (2) 30g breeders to run as sumps for my (4) 40g breeders rack.

Based on space, I would consider that Lowes racking system if it were 7-8ft tall. I just viewed Lowe's web page and 6' is the tallest they come. 6' just doesn't seem like it allows a larger sump and having decent working spacing to access the tanks for me though. The link to the other person that did this setup looks very nice and clean but they are using HOBs so it fits well for that setup.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The sale is going on currently. Get here while supplies last


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

As far as the racks it's probably not enough space to fit 2-40s and then a 30 sump under it per rack but maybe if u did 2-40s per rack and the sump right next to the rack?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

This rack isn't for everyone, but it works fine for my space/needs when built as two separate racks. I'm 5'6" and would like to avoid having to use a step stool to access a tank. 

I believe there are other versions that are 96" tall, but I'm not certain. I had no use for something that tall so I didn't research it.

This week I'll be working on picking out lights and filling in substrate. Thinking about DSM.. Maybe. Not even sure what will live in this tank yet. Hopefully something that will eat my shrimp culls.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

tattooedfool83 said:


> The sale is going on currently. Get here while supplies last


Sweet, thanks. I called myself looking online and usually I get some type of answer thru random forums. I will call a few petco's right now. How long has the sale been going on.

I am fine with a diy stand. That lowes stand just looks like a space saver thoguh. My diy stand will just be a bit bulkier for I need an 8ft stand to get that sump area and have decent workable area above the tank. I am 6'3 so I can reach the top until maintenance time, lol.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Never mind on the end date. I just called one of the petco's and the sale is good until the 27th. I think I will just get 2 more 40g breeders and run (2) 40g breeder displays from (1) 40g sump.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome. Pictures pictures pictures


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

0live, any photos of the completed rack? i picked up the same rack today though i wasnt expecting to pay the 80ish dollars but its pretty top notch for what it is.

I'd like to see how your shelves were spaced out. thx


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> 0live, any photos of the completed rack? i picked up the same rack today though i wasnt expecting to pay the 80ish dollars but its pretty top notch for what it is.
> 
> I'd like to see how your shelves were spaced out. thx


I don't yet, as I only picked up 1 40 so far (I have a tiny car) 

My plan is to to the bottom shelf as low as possible and then another at the top. I'll need 4 shelves for the tanks but I planned on using the spare runners for suspending lights.

I'll get photos ASAP. Gonna try to grab another tank tonight.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks 0. I picked up two tanks yesterday and the stand today... putting the cart infront of the horse...

probably looking towards keeping the tanks relatively low and accessible while possibly putting a small cube on the top tier for some small mosses. The other option was also to erect have the stand to support both tanks, then use the second half ot he stand adjacent/sidebyside to support other tanks and stuff...

I'd offer to lend a hand if we were closer as I had friends help me with my tanks. good luck

also, i noticed now thin the legs on the stand were and picked up a few wood planks to place beneath all four corners. these are going in my basement with 2" tiles and i would not like to see any of those crack under the focused weight of the stand. I had done this before with my 55g stand just to spread the downward weight across two wide planks. It may be advisable to do the same if the stand were going to be sitting on bare hardwood too.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I picked up my 2 40g breeders and got'em home to sit for awhile, lol. However they aren't Aqueons they are Tetra's that use 3/16" glass versus Aqueon's 1/4", but for sumps it doesn't matter.

I also visited Lowes to check out those racks. The look pretty good in person. The bolts are all tucked away nice and neat. However they only come in 72" max height if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been working on the 1st of 4 40breeders. 

It was level before I filled it, but the weight + it being on carpet has it leaning to the right. I'll have to empty it then put shims under the right side feet.

So far, it's looking good. I only had 1/3 the LEDs I want, so I'll order more this week along with some RGB LEDs with a remote so I can have some moon lights.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is that a sun/sun filter I see?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Is that a sun/sun filter I see?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yep. Got it on amazon last week. I didn't splurge on the uv though. I figure eventually I'll need 4 of these things, they don't all need to be uv.

I'm thinking I might put some threadfins in there with a bunch of low light plants and see if I can get some eggs. 

They're always showing spawning behavior, but I haven't found any eggs or fry. Either there aren't any eggs to see or they're getting eaten, so there aren't any eggs to see.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazon sent me an email like a week ago saying the sun/sun 302 was like $28. I'm almost tempted to buy 2 just to have around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Amazon sent me an email like a week ago saying the sun/sun 302 was like $28. I'm almost tempted to buy 2 just to have around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Yeah but they aren't eligible for free shipping and I think shopping is $20/ea

ETA: I just looked. They're back up to $48 + 9 shipping.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Go figure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Yesterday, I drove up to mass to pick up some fish and plants from another forum member that needed to move on short notice.

Before and after:








Tank now houses 8 peppered corys and 1 Bolivian ram.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay! I love 40 breeder tanks. Even better, I love when people start stacking tank. Gonna follow along on this one.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks great. What lights are you using on these?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

They're my left over LEDs in the photos.. Though I've got cf bulbs over it now.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

40b #2 in place. I think I'm going to pull it off and raise that top shelf up one more peg.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (May 5, 2010)

Did you buy the rocks in your tank or is there a good place to find nice rocks in Providence that I don't know about?


----------



## primo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is awesome. Totally subbed!

Love 40b's and that rack is magical for fit and look!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Started yesterday with a plan to dirt the top tank. Picked up more MGOPM than would be needed for a 6" layer (because I'm bad at estimating) and some other lighting materials at Home Depot.

Starting to dirt
View attachment 208521


Capped with black diamond and filled.. I got a big black box








While I had the python doing slow, massive WCs I bent out my aluminium electrician conduit and got it situated.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Added lights:








Within minutes this happened on two of the three lights I had installed. I unscrewed the bulbs and exchanged the pack.
View attachment 208553


The new pack had the same issue within 20 mins. Not all the bulbs did it and not in the same fixtures either.

Home Depot brand 23w cfl for the record. Fixtures are for 75w. Lights were pimping out 85 PAR in a still cloudy tank so it's a shame there was something funky with them.

Returned the 2nd pack of bulbs to HD and got the walmart brand equivalent.
View attachment 208585


Getting 75 par after they've been on for a few minutes.(tanks still cloudy)

Also picked up these to test par in the near future.
View attachment 208601


Current view:


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Did you buy the rocks in your tank or is there a good place to find nice rocks in Providence that I don't know about?


I found the rocks on the side of the road off of Charles st. I picked some up and gave them a scrub for a tank back in the spring.. They have been perfectly fine in that tank so far and I like the look of them.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Added more plants:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

may i ask how many inches of clearance there is between the lower tank and the upper? It seems like a fair amount yet the upper tank is also lowered sitting on the 2 or 3rd peg from the top so i was curious. i have the exact same rack and dont have that much space inbetween.

I used the upper half of the rack for storage but will be using that to setup a future 12g long tank soon.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> may i ask how many inches of clearance there is between the lower tank and the upper? It seems like a fair amount yet the upper tank is also lowered sitting on the 2 or 3rd peg from the top so i was curious. i have the exact same rack and dont have that much space inbetween.
> 
> I used the upper half of the rack for storage but will be using that to setup a future 12g long tank soon.


There's about a foot..


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Hows that rack holding up. i just bought the cheap one at Home Depot and took i down as fast as I put it up. Just didnt like it. Then searched and found this thread. On my way back to teh depot now and maybe go to lowes.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

From what I've been looking up the rack at Home Depot is $49.99 and the lowes version is $66, same dimensions and same maker. Not sure why the difference in price, then factor in a 4x8 sheet if plywood and Home Depot rack and plywood are the same cost as the lowes version.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Tank update time!
Top tank:








Bottom tank:
View attachment 219681


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Tank update time!

Bottom tank:








Top tank:


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay.. This is officially becoming a fish room thread.. 

I finally hooked up all the sponge filters and set up lighting for the 10/15 cinderblock rack.

View attachment 230018


The LEDs have a remote so I can dim and change the colors.. Disco fish!

http://instagram.com/p/gO-ENrDHnV/

I'm more worried about making it easy to see my fish and not really planning to grow plants it this rack, hence the diy led route.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for this thread!!!!! I recently just completed my 40B rack yesterday


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

here's a pic


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

What are you using to run the sponge filters?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> What are you using to run the sponge filters?


An ac50 air pump (one of the PSP $5 clearance items)


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It powers how many filters?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the set up!! 

if i did this, i would add cinder blocks to bottom of the 40b rack to left up abit to see that bottom tank more clear.. 

it does have me wondering how snugg and tight the tank sits on that metal lip..


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Just found this, it is a really cool thread! I like how the 40s are looking.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Warlock said:


> I like the set up!!
> 
> if i did this, i would add cinder blocks to bottom of the 40b rack to left up abit to see that bottom tank more clear..
> 
> it does have me wondering how snugg and tight the tank sits on that metal lip..


The thing is secure, I've seen it in person. The weight only makes it stronger. I'd take a nap under the top tank that's how secure it looked to me


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> It powers how many filters?


The 5 on the rack, the 2 10s on the bunk bed rack, the Cory fry air stone and the brine shrimp air stone.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Warlock said:


> I like the set up!!
> 
> if i did this, i would add cinder blocks to bottom of the 40b rack to left up abit to see that bottom tank more clear..
> 
> it does have me wondering how snugg and tight the tank sits on that metal lip..


Thanks! I don't mind it do close to the bottom, and I have some wood under the legs to keep them from killing the carpet... If I were to do it again, I'd do that to include a little more storage space...

I do have the other half of this rack, so it looks like I'm doing this again.


----------



## deuce44 (Jan 3, 2014)

I really like this setup. I was originally planning to do a 2 tank setup with the bottom being a sump. But then I got to thinking...

Do you think it would be possible to fit a 3rd 40b on this rack? I've already got 3x 40b's and was thinking about setting up 2 display tanks and a shared sump tank on the bottom shelf. 

I really want to do this but only if there is still enough room to easily clean the tanks.

Your tanks look great, please keep us updated!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

how many gallons of tank water do you have in your house now?


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow Olive that's a great rack setup going there!
I was first planning to do the same but ended up building my own rack to fit under the kitchen counter top. Maybe if I make a new project... who knows!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

deuce44 said:


> Do you think it would be possible to fit a 3rd 40b on this rack? I've already got 3x 40b's and was thinking about setting up 2 display tanks and a shared sump tank on the bottom shelf.


If you want to be able to access any of the lower tanks, no. There wouldn't be enough clearance above the tank if they could even all fit. 



AquaAurora said:


> how many gallons of tank water do you have in your house now?


4 x 10 gal
3 x 15 gal
2 x 20 gal
1 x 26 gal
2 x 40 gal

231 gal

I have another 10 and 20 that I don't have set up, and last weekend I just siliconed 3 new 12x12 cubes.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I want a 12x12!!!!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I want a 12x12!!!!



Heh. Who doesn't! Next batch I'll set one aside for you.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Your setup is great and all the tanks, how cool is that.. ha Do you think if I were to put plywood over the top of the rack your using for the 40b's could I put a smaller tank on those shelves? say maybe 20l or do you think it would not be very secure? just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

FishStix said:


> Your setup is great and all the tanks, how cool is that.. ha Do you think if I were to put plywood over the top of the rack your using for the 40b's could I put a smaller tank on those shelves? say maybe 20l or do you think it would not be very secure? just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



You may need some center support for that, but I don't see why not. I had several 10g (short end forward) on the top of one rack with some plywood. The tanks were just a little long so I went with another solution long term, but yes I think it would work. I believe tattooed fool set up his 20l similarly.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have 20 longs on the same rack, one on each shelf and then i split the unit into 2 separate units and have a 20 long on the bottom and 3-10s on the top. I used half inch plywood that i painted black to semi protect the wood. My 10s hang over a little but i see no real issue with it. check out my signature for the racks


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I was thinking about expanding my setup.. I'm down to one tank that isn't stocked and its a QT tank.

I was looking at a shelving unit from lowes 72H x 48W x 24D (item number 319468 for those of you interested.)

I figure I can do my 15gals on the bottom shelf, and 10s on all the others. Four 10 gals full would weigh 444lbs IIRC and that's less than half of the rating on these shelves. I'll replace the particle board with painted plywood.

So now I get to play with moving tanks around in the fish room. 

Here's the current setup. This doesn't show the second 40b rack since I haven't actually gotten that set up yet.








Here's my proposed setup:








that dark blue rack would be the new one. It would be able to house my 15 & 10 gals and 8 more 10 gals. This adds the second 40b bunk rack, and removes the 20H on stand and 10g bunk rack.

I have 2x 20H that could go on the new rack too, but I think I want to keep that at 10s and 15s (unless I come across a cheap 48" tank that isn't a 55.)

I should add, there are some things I didn't add in the sketch. The person is standing at the foot of a staircase (somewhat sketched out there.) The whole basement is open, this is 1/4 of the whole basement. Nothing goes up against the staircase. I tried that out for about 3 days before I got sick of the dogs dropping pig ears, and stray dirty socks from hampers finding their way into tanks. Theres a small window (basement window) on the wall between the person and the cinderblock rack. I use that to vent a portable ac in the summer, so that I don't want to block. And lastly, there's a door on the far side of the room on the diagonal wall. That door is access to the boiler and water heater, so access needs to remain open and clear.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a similar shelving unit from lowes: 1000527

You can fit 3 10's on there long side to long side, with some overlapping of the shelf. I cut a piece of plywood that hangs over front and back. along w/ a 20g long supported by dimensional lumber.

you can't trust the actual shelves for one second. that pressed wood crap, though rated high, probably can't withstand the weight per sq/inch that our tanks are.

Honestly, I don't trust the shelf with my tanks on it, but it's all I've got right now. I'm already noticing some stress on the shelf mounting points; mine uses the same sort of mounts as the one you're looking at, just not hidden. I also feel like there is some bowing in the metal, but my level says otherwise... something just looks off about it.

I intend on building something out of 2x material once the weather warms up as I really don't trust this thing. It has zero racking strength (side to side) and if pushed hard enough from the side will most likely crumble to the ground. 

I have mine in 2 parts, which the one you're looking at can do. I didn't need the height, so have one for a basic work top/storage, and one for the few tanks i have on it.

I don't recommend it... especially not with the amount of tanks you're looking to put on it. the shelf is a cheap piece of garbage.

I had a buddy using one at work for as a server rack (computers) and they replaced them for failing.

it seems like a great cheap solution... but cheap could cost you 16 tanks and a ton of clean up.

here is my pre-water


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

That doesn't look 24x48 to me. 
Are those 10 gals on the bottom? If so, that's not 24" deep. 

I have a similar rack already with 2 40B's on them (edsal brand, pics earlier in the thread) and I have no issues with it and don't think of it was garbage.



scapegoat said:


> I have a similar shelving unit from lowes: 1000527
> 
> You can fit 3 10's on there long side to long side, with some overlapping of the shelf. I cut a piece of plywood that hangs over front and back. along w/ a 20g long supported by dimensional lumber.
> 
> ...


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

He still has particle board on the shelves. I personally have had zero issues with that same shelf but replaced the particle board with 1/2" plywood.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

The latest.

I was able to check and the large rack wouldn't interfere with the window.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice. The more the merrier


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Kinda wanna splurge and get a frag tank from deep blue.. 48x24X12..

Or... you know.. 2.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

0live said:


> Kinda wanna splurge and get a frag tank from deep blue.. 48x24X12..
> 
> Or... you know.. 2.



I've seen them, they are bad ass


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I just need to find one. I bet George could order one for me.. but i have no idea what they would cost.. (That's the bit I'm afraid of.)

I was thinking the 80g would be pushing it.. 48x24x16 A 75 gal tank is 850lbs.. so I'm assuming the 80 would be approx 910.. that's a little close to the max shelf load for me.. but a 60 is just right.

I really like how the 40b's fit in so neatly in their rack, I want to try to get that flush look as much as possible.


Or I could just get a 33 long and put it on the front of the rack... not a fancy though.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The only real problem I see is they are so shallow that u will have a lot of maintenance. Would be an awesome immersed/emersed tank with huge potential


----------



## theurbantomato (Apr 25, 2011)

Understanding Landlord or own? I had to cut back on my tanks after my unit changed my lease terms to include that tanks must be no more than 15g. Now instead of a couple 30+ g tanks I have a number of <10g tanks.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Landlord = aunt and uncle. . I got lucky to have this place until I buy my own..


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

awesome set up


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

II Knucklez II said:


> awesome set up


Thank you. Hopefully, more awesome in the future. 

Cost just to upgrade to the rack is $80.. plus tanks.

I have enough tanks for 2 shelves, so assuming I only bought tanks at the $1/gal sales, I'd be looking at another $80 on tanks alone, then $10 for each shelf in sponge filters. 

Then there's lighting... and stock.

I could build something custom, but then if I ever get out of the hobby, I just have a bunch of custom made shelves that can't really be used for much else. I'm also looking a buying a house in the next year or two. I don't want to custom build something for my space only to have to break it down and not have it fit in my new fish room.

I could probably save boku bucks if I built something myself out of 2x4's, but I don't know that it's in the cards for me right now.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

BEFORE:










AFTER:









Things are still in flux here. I need lights for the shelves.. and I _really_ need to do some cable management. Right now, only the bottom shelf is running filters, though everyone is heated. I'm hoping to move the 10's that are on the bunk bed rack on the far wall to the 2nd shelf this week, then get some lights up in those shelves. Once that's done I can move some of the other tanks around. I'm hoping to put the 2nd 40b rack where the 26BF and the 10gal bunks are and move the 26 to where the 20H is (right side of the photo)


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

0live said:


> Kinda wanna splurge and get a frag tank from deep blue.. 48x24X12..
> 
> Or... you know.. 2.



I love these frag tanks! I've always wanted one! The day will eventually come...


I like the new layout! can't wait to see how things fill in!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

School/work has really slowed my progress here, but I've finally set up my bottom two rows of tanks.










The tanks (top-bottom, left to right)
10 gal QT
10 gal "wild" neos
10 gal red rillis/blue velvet for rrbb project
10 gal blue diamond neos
15 gal fundulus Cingulatus breeding tank
10 gal black neos
15 gal oebt / yellow neos
15 gal peacock gudgeon grow out tank


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice! That looks great. I can't wait to see everything filled in. I will be building a rack soon for 40Bs + a bunch of smaller tanks!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> Nice! That looks great. I can't wait to see everything filled in. I will be building a rack soon for 40Bs + a bunch of smaller tanks!



For 40b's I'd recommend the original rack at the start of this thread. They fit perfectly. I really wish there were other tanks that could fit their foot print so I could have something else on the shelf.

I saw someone's shrimp breeding setup of lots of small acrylic boxes in a larger tank of water. I'm thinking about doing something like that with the next 40b since I don't have many other tank options with that rack. Bare bottom with air stones in each compartment using the main body of water to regulate temps... I really like the idea, so I'm shopping around for the containers.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

They have acrylic display cases on eBay that work great for these, setups.

-Chris


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have considered using the racks like that but with the size I want it makes it a but more complex. I will probably use 2x4s. I'm planning for 10'L x 8'h x 2'd with an additional support on the lowest two shelves 18" from the front to support the back of the 40b. Most of my 40s will be for emersed plants so they won't weigh as much as a full 40. I will have a couple full 40s but they will go on the bottom shelf. 

I have seen some pictures of folks using the display cases as you've mentioned. I also saw where someone took one of the cheap plastic drawers in the same way, as well as for building a sump. Probably not something I will do but it was a very interesting concept.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

0live said:


> School/work has really slowed my progress here, but I've finally set up my bottom two rows of tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a question how do you guys like your 10g turned like that? I have 2 on the shelf now but thinking about doing this. Want to do this just,for some breeding. Is it pretty easy to see everyone like that. Sorry for the dumb question but unsure I I would like jt.


-Chris


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

The turning is fine.. It's sometimes hard to find shrimp, but it's not so bad that I want to turn them back.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

0live said:


> The turning is fine.. It's sometimes hard to find shrimp, but it's not so bad that I want to turn them back.


Thanks, I like the 10g idea as I have a lot of different shrimp,and want to do more selective breeding projects. Bigger tank is always,better but,not what I can fit this Many in a smaller space. Might give it a go

-Chris


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

ctaylor3737 said:


> Thanks, I like the 10g idea as I have a lot of different shrimp,and want to do more selective breeding projects. Bigger tank is always,better but,not what I can fit this Many in a smaller space. Might give it a go
> 
> -Chris



If you've got the larger tank I'd recommend checking out the "little boxes" option. I think it was in the malawa shrimp thread..

ETA: NM you're in that thread too It seems.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

I liked the little boxes, idea but don't really like having them all on the same system. Have done this before and killed the tank, when they got sick. Lost 4 tanks of discus once to,having them on the same system. Probably works 

-Chris


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Hrm. I didn't think they were on the same filter since the water doesn't get to the top of the boxes.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I've started to move the fishroom around. The logistics of this are just awful. I have 10 running and stocked tanks in there after consolidating and clearing out two last weekend.










The racks are getting moved to the other half of the basement, where there's a bit more space available and not as many weirdly shaped/angled walls.

View attachment 314994


I can fit 2 10/15 gal racks and 3 40b racks in the space I've cleared so far. (More racks than I have currently.)


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

That's a lot of racks/tanks. Ambitious! I tip my cap to you. Looking forward to seeing it progress. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

View attachment 315265


Blocked out the rack locations and picked up a 35 gallon Rubbermaid bin for prepping water for WCs (so I don't have to worry about temps out of the faucet.)

View attachment 315297


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

First rack partly disassembled: 








Then partially re-assembled:








40b rack tanks drained:








2nd 40b rack ready to move:


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow! That's quite the fishroom - kind of a dream of mine!

BTW, can you disclose on the price of a nice metal rack like the one you have for your 10 gallons/shrimp?

I want to fit a 20 tall, a 20 long, a 10 gallon and two 3 gallons. Where could i purchase such a rack and how much should i expect to spend?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

40b's moved in!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

umarnasir335 said:


> Wow! That's quite the fishroom - kind of a dream of mine!
> 
> BTW, can you disclose on the price of a nice metal rack like the one you have for your 10 gallons/shrimp?
> 
> I want to fit a 20 tall, a 20 long, a 10 gallon and two 3 gallons. Where could i purchase such a rack and how much should i expect to spend?



The racks I have are 36x18 or 48x24 and can be built as 36 or 72" tall racks. 

As far as how many tanks they can hold... That's tough because of tank rims.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

0live said:


> The racks I have are 36x18 or 48x24 and can be built as 36 or 72" tall racks.
> 
> As far as how many tanks they can hold... That's tough because of tank rims.


OK, so the 36x18 racks will be plenty strong for the tanks i mentioned. Thank you!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

umarnasir335 said:


> OK, so the 36x18 racks will be plenty strong for the tanks i mentioned. Thank you!



It's not a question of strength. It's a matter of fit. Ideally, you want tanks that will sit with rims on the metal cross bars, not the wood.


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice progress! I'm still doing my basement remodel!

-Chris


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Filling up:









Next project is the 10/15 rack.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Ran up to MA, and got some plants from h4n, waiting for it to clear up, then I'll start moving shrimp back in.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweet setup! What bulbs are you using?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

5000k cfl's.


----------



## Land_lubber (Aug 28, 2012)

A hot chick into fish = awesome


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a call while I was at work today from the owner of my LFS. I had told him a a while ago that I was looking for some used 15gal tanks.

He'd found some. 










I could only fit 6 in my tiny car (I happen to be toting my telescope around too, so I probably could have fit all 8 normally) 

I loaded them up and after 2 trips, I was able to start setting them up.










It's a thing of beauty.

The previous owner of these tanks certainly took care of his equipment. These are PRISTINE! They were all manufactured in the early 90's but you'd never guess from looking at them. Each came with a custom made cover and included a sponge filter.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

It was nice to meet you.

Very nice score on the tanks.

Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Great to meet you too! Are the gudgeons settling in nicely?


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Score!! I'm a big fan of 15's, they have a nice footprint. This is a great setup  i've really enjoyed watchin this come together!


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Great looking fish room! Very clean and organized. Everything just fits together so nicely, it is very pleasing to the eye. That is a lot of tanks in a fairly confined space, have you had any problems with humidity? Are you running dehumidifiers? 

I am glad to see someone from Providence on here. What LFS do you call home? I have really liked the changes/renovations done at R.I aquarium and pet center but I always find them to be a little pricey. They appear to be really focusing on the saltwater side as well.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Duck5003 said:


> Score!! I'm a big fan of 15's, they have a nice footprint. This is a great setup  i've really enjoyed watchin this come together!



Thanks! I've enjoyed the process, but there's still tons more work to do.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tharsis said:


> Great looking fish room! Very clean and organized. Everything just fits together so nicely, it is very pleasing to the eye. That is a lot of tanks in a fairly confined space, have you had any problems with humidity? Are you running dehumidifiers?
> 
> I am glad to see someone from Providence on here. What LFS do you call home? I have really liked the changes/renovations done at R.I aquarium and pet center but I always find them to be a little pricey. They appear to be really focusing on the saltwater side as well.



It's actually not that small of a space, but I do run dehumidifiers. I'm only using less than half of one (10x13) room in the basement.. Once I get some things settled, I'll be able to use the whole space.

Aqualife is my LFS of choice. I've been watching the improvements at RI Aquarium, but haven't been won over. They've made some improvements though, I'll grant them that.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah RI aquarium was pretty bad for a long time, I am glad they are making improvements. Their frag tanks are really nice in the front, it just seems crazy to charge $40 for a small piece of pulsing xenia. 

Aqualife is a great store, lots of selection. I got all of my african cichlids from there. I will often go in on my way home from work just to do a bit of window shopping and then somehow I leave with a bag of something in my hand.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tharsis said:


> Aqualife is a great store, lots of selection. I got all of my african cichlids from there. I will often go in on my way home from work just to do a bit of window shopping and then somehow I leave with a bag of something in my hand.



I think that's pretty much standard. 

I was there yesterday to get the tanks, but also managed to pick up substrate and a few other unintended purchases.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

0live said:


> Great to meet you too! Are the gudgeons settling in nicely?


They settling nicely into a corner 

You got the tank from Aqua life?



Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

h4n said:


> They settling nicely into a corner
> 
> You got the tank from Aqua life?
> 
> ...



A corner! Did you yell at them or something? 

George, the owner of Aqualife found me the tanks used. He knew someone that was breaking down their fish room, so I was able to get them through him.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha no they hiding behind the plant mass haha.

Very nice!!!

Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Started to lay down substrate and fill the tanks. 



















These tanks still have the "built by" tabs on them, so I'm using them to name the tanks. Pictured above are Ken R. And Sue.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

This morning I started to move inhabitants to their new tanks. I was going to wait to do it so I could cycle the new tanks, but I'm going to move the sponge filters over to the new tanks instead.

Ken R. - blue diamonds drip acclimating: 


















While I was setting up the breeder box to drip I noticed that my sterbai were acting weird:









I've never seen them do this before.. All lined up like that.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice!!

What substrate is that the azoo?

And what big rocks are those?

Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

cute sterbai. Mine are always hanging out together as well


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

h4n said:


> Nice!!
> 
> What substrate is that the azoo?
> 
> ...



In with the sterbai is black diamond and locally sourced rock (I.e. From the side of the rd.)

The substrate in the new tanks is flora base. The brown rock in the new tank is from a used tank purchase.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

dasob85 said:


> cute sterbai. Mine are always hanging out together as well



Mine are often together, but these guys were just there almost in formation.. The one that is facing away from the camera was, just moments earlier, in the gap between the two front cories.. They were like that for a while, then just... Dispersed!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

0live said:


> In with the sterbai is black diamond and locally sourced rock (I.e. From the side of the rd.)
> 
> The substrate in the new tanks is flora base. The brown rock in the new tank is from a used tank purchase.


I see. Did you order the flora or get it from yoyo I know she loves using that stuff.
I have shrimp tank with it also but mixed with aquasoil.

Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

h4n said:


> I see. Did you order the flora or get it from yoyo I know she loves using that stuff.
> I have shrimp tank with it also but mixed with aquasoil.
> 
> Hanzorz at Verizon.net



No actually my LFS carries it and I was able to get it there (which is great since he gives me a discount for being a TFSRI member.)


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh ya which store?

And how much is it regularly??

Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

h4n said:


> Oh ya which store?
> 
> And how much is it regularly??
> 
> Hanzorz at Verizon.net



Pm'd


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks 

Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

0live said:


> Mine are often together, but these guys were just there almost in formation.. The one that is facing away from the camera was, just moments earlier, in the gap between the two front cories.. They were like that for a while, then just... Dispersed!


I'm actually surprised how well they school in general. They are slowly becoming my favorite kind of cory for sure.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I also started organizing all the fish crap.










I added a shelf to the empty top half of the second 40b rack. This gives me a place to store all the non-refrigerated foods as well as a place to put some picos/bowls. I re-used one of my old led strips to provide a little under shelf lighting.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good!

Hanzorz at Verizon.net


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool! Cories tend to do that when they are spawning, mine did. I would check the plants for eggs.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

fishboy199413 said:


> Very cool! Cories tend to do that when they are spawning, mine did. I would check the plants for eggs.



Interesting. These corys have spawned for me before and I've never seen this.. I'll check the plants for eggs, thanks!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you think it would be safe to have 3 layers with: 40g on the top two and 4 10gs on the bottom (with the sides facing the front?)


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

And also thinking about putting up a 4th layer with a bunch of stuff for storage and some plants

Also what's the gap size between your 40gs?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Chrisinator said:


> Do you think it would be safe to have 3 layers with: 40g on the top two and 4 10gs on the bottom (with the sides facing the front?)



10s won't fit, they're 20" long this is an 18" rack.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I witnessed my 2nd hatching of oebts this morning.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I figured that the 10s would have to be stretching two inches forward


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Chrisinator said:


> I figured that the 10s would have to be stretching two inches forward



Yea, it's a bit far off for my liking.


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

I got this same rack (36"x18"x72") from Lowes last week, just on a whim. I swapped out the particle board with some 3/4" plywood, which gives me a lot of peace-of-mind.

I was not brave enough to try 40g breeders on it, though it's the perfect footprint for them; instead I've got up to 20g worth of tanks per shelf. I was worried about the folded-over metal not being as strong as if it were a solid piece.

Are they still holding up well for you?


----------



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

Looking great, glad to see you got the OEBTS breeding


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucubration said:


> I got this same rack (36"x18"x72") from Lowes last week, just on a whim. I swapped out the particle board with some 3/4" plywood, which gives me a lot of peace-of-mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still truckin'.










Rated at 1k lbs/shelf I wasn't concerned that they wouldn't hold, I was more concerned they wouldn't fit.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Hardy85 said:


> Looking great, glad to see you got the OEBTS breeding



Me too, though I just lost one adult during the fish room shuffle.


----------



## mossboy (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry to bump the thread but just stumbled upon it and thought this was awesome. I was looking at getting the same stands, how did they hold up long term? I'm thinking of stacking THREE 40 gallon breeders.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Replace the particle board with 1/2" ply and it will last forever. Haha. I've had mine 2 years now and they look brand new. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

